# Have a guess, go on :)



## Ploppy Blobby (Apr 15, 2020)

So I asked a chef mate to test drive a couple of the knives I made, he uses Global (leave it ) so should be interesting what he says. Some I'm happy with, some were definitely learning experiences. Sent him the pic below and asked which he'd like to play with. 
Can you guess which he chose?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Second to last? #8?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Or #5?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Apr 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Or #5?


We're those what you have grabbed? He asked for 2, neither of them. He didn't even ask what they were made of  how big or anything.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 15, 2020)

No, just thinking what's possibly would appeal to a Global user..


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Apr 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> No, just thinking what's possibly would appeal to a Global user..


----------



## McMan (Apr 15, 2020)

All the way to the right?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Apr 17, 2020)

McMan said:


> All the way to the right?


Yeah, they just picked the 2 with the rosewood handles


----------

